# Treated for Popeye 3 days later Melafix poisoning?



## campbellsusa (Mar 7, 2013)

I apologize for the length of this post, but I want to be as detailed as possible, so the betta experts here can better help. I love my little guy... and I don't want to lose him!









WHAT IS THE BEST MEDICINE FOR POPEYE AND POSSIBLE OTHER BACTERIAL INFECTIONS... I tried Epsom Salts... I've seen Maracyn II and Kanaplex (which one post said ok to use with ES too). We live about 30 miles from a pet store which stocks antibiotics... Walmart is close, but ???

I'm really anxious... wondering if "Chemo's" going to survive after so much stress in the last month or so. I've had my betta since about July of 2012. I've been very disciplined about water changes, etc., and I thought that he was relatively healthy... but his color is never vibrant and his bottom fins always look "stringy." never any diseases that I knew of, but in the last few months, I noticed that he was spending more time at the bottom of his aquarium, or hiding behind the filter or under plant (silk) leaves. Both of his eyes looked bigger (no cloudiness), but I didn't think at the time, he had popeye. I treated him (about 10 days) with Jungle Fungus Clear, and that seemed to make him feel better, but his eyes remained plumped. Then, about a week later, we noticed him being sluggish/hiding (again). Reading the forum about popeye, I tried the epsom salt treatment I'd seen in several posts (didn't have any antibiotics) but being worried, I decided to buy Maracyn II. Neither WalMart or Petsmart had them, but Petsmart had Melafix (which stated also treats popeye on the label), and it said "all natural"... so I bought it (5 days ago) to try. 

After 3 days, he started staying on the bottom and looked really "gray" in the face, clamping, etc. When he came up for air, he often "gulped" 2 or 3 times, his gills also looked inflamed and his face and belly is a bit pale. He hasn't eaten (even his flakes!) for a couple of days. Worried, I went back to the forum and see the dangers of Melafix! Yikes! Immediately, got him out of there... into the original 3/4 gallon bowl he came in with some prime and still, a little epsom. (After that, I completely emptied his water, washed the aquarium and everything/filter/heater/plants/castle with Jungle Aquarium salt water and rinsed and re-rinsed before refilling and setting it back up - added prime). Now, the Aquarium needs to cycle, so Chemo's in the bowl, but it's placed in the 5 gallon aquarium to keep it the same temp while he's in QT. He won't eat yet, is a "little" more active, but mostly stays still with clamped fins. _Do I need to take out the PINK gravel and the little plastic plant while he's in the "hospital tank?'_(Could the pink gravel be more stressful?)

Maintenance 
Habitat - *5 gallon Marineland Bowfront Aquarium* with LED overhead light, heated - constant 80 degrees, whisper filter (lowest setting), weekly test with API master test kit. 

Food - *BIG ISSUE!* He won't eat anything but flakes! Since 2012, we have tried several pellets... first ones -TetraBetta floating mini pellets, (even tried soaking a little and "mincing them into smaller bits"). Topfin Color enhancing betta bits, Omega one betta buffet pellets, TetraBetta floating mini pellets, even... Omega one Betta treat freeze dried bloodworms, but he won't even touch them! He's been eating Omega one betta buffet flakes for about a year! Thinking they might be getting old, we recently changed to TetraO BettaMin tropical medley because it was the only one available locally. 

Water Temp - 80-81 
How often do you perform a water change? *Usually 1/week* - but more if the nitrates test high. (our ground/well water has nitrates!)

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *25-50% *

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *Seachem Prime, sometimes API StressZyme+* (can adding too much cause him to get sick?)

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
**** this is what the QT container tested this morning after being in it for about 8 hours

Ammonia: *< 0.25 ppm*
Nitrite: *0*
Nitrate: *20-30 ppm*
pH: *7.4 -7.6*

*I have NOT tested the new water inside the aquarium itself yet... I'm afraid to put him back -- can I put him in before it cycles?* *If so, how often do I need to change out the water, and what percentage? *

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *He was blue in 2012, over the last year, his color began to change... now "pale rose/wine", and lately, faded around "face" mouth. Gills don't close tight. *
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *Hides behind filter or at bottom under silk plants, clamped fins, lethargic. Not eating.*

When did you start noticing the symptoms? *Popeye? Month ago?*

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?* See above (QT) *

Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not really - *fading*, and sometimes lethargy. Never any of the "common" diseases mentioned. 

How old is your fish (approximately)? *July 2012 (came from Walmart)

*


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

*BUMP! * Hopefully someone who's had experience with this will jump on and help you. I read your other thread, but this one is MUCH more detailed! Is there any way you can post the pictures from the other one on here? Then we can see it all in one place. I read in the other thread that you've been researching for days and are getting confused.....stop.....breathe....don't panic. You've tried a lot of different methods so it's time to let the people on here help you! You and Chemo hang tight..... Okay, people, chemo needs some help!


----------



## campbellsusa (Mar 7, 2013)

MyBettaJack... thanks for your encouragement. Strange, but I've tried replying to you (now the 3rd attempt) and I tried to add the photos, but I received a message that I did not have permission to access or something??? I sent a message to the administrator about it, but no response yet. Again, thanks...


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

The best meds for getting to popeye are antibiotics. I use tetracycline myself because kanaplex isnt as easy to get in australia. Popeye is a bacterial infection and needs to get agressively treated most of the time to save the eye.

as to his obsession with flakes- flakes are artificially flavored and are mushy, so the betta version of junk food and hes having a tantrum over his healthy dinner. Once hes feeling a little better youll need to put your foot down about him eating pellets like the other kids or he may get sick. Constipation and bloating.swim bladder can affect flake fed boys.

if he is fighting a bacterial infection his body is feeling ill so he will hide and the coloring will fade. I am normally very adverse to dousing bettas with antibiotics but for this level of infection its best to start. You can couple it with epsom salt to help his organs along (when bacteria die they release toxins which his liver needs to sort out)


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Also try and give him a cave in his hospital tank, sick bettas want to hide a lot and with nowhere to go they get stressed and sulky. A dark colored coffee cup is easy to clean and wont hurt his fins


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I've replied on your other thread....


----------



## campbellsusa (Mar 7, 2013)

BettaJack, I want to thank you again... for your "Bump" recently... after which I have responses from a couple of really, helpful members! I finally feel like Chemo's chances are recovering are pretty good! I've since started him on Maracyn II and Epsom Salts... and he already looks a little better!


----------

